# Pan to fit standard filo pastry?



## easemi (Dec 7, 2003)

Does anyone know of a baking pan (more than 1 inch deep) that will fit a standard filo pastry sheet (13x18)?  I have looked high and low for a roast or cake pan to fit and can only find a cookie sheet that is much to shallow.  Help! Please!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 7, 2003)

I don't know of a pan off the top of my head.  Is there a reason it has to be the same size as a whole sheet of filo?  I cut mine in half and use that way - it fits in my pan perfectly.  

Well, I just checked on e-bay - look at this link and see if it's what you need.  I dunno - still may not be deep enough.  What are you making?  I have worked with filo quite a bit and I can't imagine why you couldn't make it in a regular oblong baking dish.


----------

